# Solved: Daum Pot Player Audio Stream



## djsands (Oct 2, 2011)

I am trying to figure out how to change the preset lang for the audio streams. It seems to be set to play the English stream automaticly and I wanted to change it to Japanese. I have tried using a different spliter and it seems that Pot player overrides it. All the other players I use seem to have this option, but I can not find it on Pot Player and it the one that plays the 10-bit videos best for me. 
Thanks


----------



## djsands (Oct 2, 2011)

Just FYI I found it 
Options -> Audio -> Crystality / Noise Reduction -> type in "Preferred lang." field:


----------

